# Most attractive hair color?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Blue eyes aren't actually blue, they just lack melanin. It doesn't matter whether it looks black or that it's actually black, the hair is black. Blonde, brunette, and red doesn't stop being so because that's not what the pigment is. Blonde hair is likely caused by a lack of pigment as well. It's just the varying degree of how much melanin is in the hair, skin, or eye.


Yeah, I agree. 

Physics proves that no one really has blue eyes


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Once you go black, you never go back.


I love you, creamy doer:wink:
Sorry my mental image of you is...hm..obnoxious.
But revenge is revenge.

Three cheers for sweet jungle fever, eh?


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Hair colour is subjective, and it does depend on what lighting you view the hair in. Even my hair has been described as black before, when in fact it is dark brown sometimes and lightens when it gets sunnier in summer (then again, I'm white, and white people tend to have less melanin).


Hair that is truly black looks silvery or almost blue in the light, with the lack of warm undertones proving it's not actually just dark brown.

Example:


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

What about us blackies? I think that black hair on both sexes is extremely attractive.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

I like dark hair and light eyes...a lot

dark hair and dark eyes-no.
maybe because I have all that.

natural red isn't my favorite..gingers generally appear innocent to me, and I don't...ever go for an innocent look.
and blondes..I think I overdosed.

but it's all personal preference.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Red Hair, Felicia Day... And what?

Or possibly Brunette, but that's only because of Sasha Gray... I went there.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Hair that is truly black looks silvery or almost blue in the light, with the lack of warm undertones proving it's not actually just dark brown.
> 
> Example:


Looks more blue than brown to me, just saying.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Looks more blue than brown to me, just saying.


I know, that was my point, silly. :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> I know, that was my point, silly. :tongue:


I had put a *cough* in there to hint at some people but I think I made my point earlier. I know when it's bleached it turns brown/orange, but that's different. It's just melanin-y goodness.


----------



## Nixu (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry if I ruined the poll, but I voted for all women! =S Women with any hair colour can look just as good, as long as the colour fits their face, skin tone and eyes.
If you hold a gun to my head and ask again, I'll say brunette, but shhhhh!


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I tend to prefer brown or black hair on guys, though having said that I have dated guys who were blonde too, but never red heads.

Hair colour on women: I think as long as the hair colour complements their skin colour then who cares. I suit blonde best imo but I have experimented when I was younger and suited brunette and a reddish brown too.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I like Brunettes for guys and girls and redhead girls are nice but not so much for guys


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for blond men, so I voted blond for men. However, most women I admire tend to be brunettes or redheads. I personally prefer brown or auburn hair on myself, so I'm sure I have some bias there . 

Really, hair color means little to me though. My bf has black hair & I think it's sexy .


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

I've found blonde and brunette guys attractive. It takes more for me to consider a redheaded dude hot, but it isn't impossible. (Rupert Grint!)

I'm not attracted to girls, but it bothers the hell out of me when one dyes their hair blonde and it doesn't work with their skin tone. D8



android654 said:


> And a freckle is earned for each soul that they eat.


Damn, I must be pretty vicious.



Fizz said:


> Shit. I'm going to avoid pissing off Gingers from now on. First step, stop calling them Gingers. I don't think they like that.


You're next >:|


----------



## Cubie (May 3, 2011)

*Women with black hair is the most attractive to me personally.*


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

nottie said:


> Damn, I must be pretty vicious.
> 
> 
> You're next >:|


That doesn't mean I'm first does it?

*Tip toes out of thread, and hides in the sun*

I should be safe here.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

acid said:


> and white hair with green eyes looks really nice (white hair isn't natural though).


I love this! I'm naturally light auburn (mostly red), and am going white already...and I have green eyes.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

android654 said:


> That doesn't mean I'm first does it?
> 
> *Tip toes out of thread, and hides in the sun*
> 
> I should be safe here.


*hiss* D: My one weakness.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm a real sucker for certain brunettes, plus blondes have never really warmed up to me so it's probably a lost cause there.

It's strange. Recently I've met more and more people who don't just have one natural hair color. They have a few reddish tufts in an otherwise full head of black hair or they have strawberry blonde locks. Personally, I've noticed more and more bronze and red hairs, along with a few blonde ones, when shaving as well as when snippets of hair are swept up after a trim. So add one (or one half) to team red...that is, if it's like the one-drop rule. And yet, wasn't there a scientific article that claimed red heads would be no more in a few decades?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

saynomore said:


> And yet, wasn't there a scientific article that claimed red heads would be no more in a few decades?


It isn't true, and nor was the one that claimed the same thing would happen to blond/e hair. Recessive genes can't die out, so we won't ever see the extinction of red hair, blond/e hair or anything else that a person gets from recessive genes.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

So the poll lists "multi" but I feel like "unnatural" should be listed as well...blue, neon red, purple, green........and so on.


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

I generally favor dark hair, but usually my aesthetic preferences yield to factors of emotional and intellectual attraction.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

**NATURAL** blonde and to a lesser extent red hair.

I HATE women who dye their hair, trying to cheat nature and sexual selection...

I think most guys are with me on this---just keep it *NATURAL*---your fake hair is the first sign of your fake shitty self.

Even the boring brown most girls have is ok to me as long as its natural.

Yeah , i'm a sucker for the blonde haired/blue eyed/fair skinned/freckles combo---as long as its *NATURAL*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Romascu said:


> **NATURAL** blonde or red hair.
> 
> I HATE women who dye their hair, trying to cheat nature and sexual selection...


Yeah, because that's the reason why some women dye their hair. It's not because they might just simply want to change their hair colour or anything.



> I think most guys are with me on this---just keep it *NATURAL*---your fake hair is the first sign of your fake shitty self.


I doubt you are or even could speak for all men.



> Even the boring brown most girls have is ok to me as long as its natural.


Then date women who don't dye their hair, there's no need to be so over-emotional about it.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I doubt you are or even could speak for all men.
> 
> 
> 
> Then date women who don't dye their hair, there's no need to be so over-emotional about it.


 I don't care if men dye it. 

Most dye it and it makes me so fucking mad, though over the years i developed a good critical eye about hair color, i can spot a fake easily.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't really care about hair colour. I had (still have, actually) a very special relationship with a girl with blue hair, though...

So i voted multi. :wink:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Romascu said:


> **NATURAL** blonde and to a lesser extent red hair.
> 
> I HATE women who dye their hair, trying to cheat nature and sexual selection...
> 
> ...



Chill out. Seriously.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Romascu said:


> I don't care if men dye it.
> 
> Most dye it and it makes me so fucking mad, though over the years i developed a good critical eye about hair color, i can spot a fake easily.


"OMG you're not a REAL blonde, You IMPOSTOR!" lulz


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Eerie said:


> "OMG you're not a REAL blonde, You IMPOSTOR!" lulz


 blonde |

Check it

If i were to be a dictator the first thing i would do is ban hair dye.

Most women dye their hair, i think that is a good indicator of how fake a culture is.

I remember reading some sociological studies about the correlation between bathroom size/look and the role and image of women in society.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Did you EVER consider that most women dye their hair to please themselves, not to get you? Just curious.......


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Did you EVER consider that most women dye their hair to please themselves, not to get you? Just curious.......


Whoa hold on there, i doubt the kind of women who dye their hair would enjoy attention from me and the feeling is mutual.

I don't understand why women would dye their hair in order to "please themselves" 

Please elaborate.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

I like dark-colored hair, in general. Unnatural colors are also awesome, especially bright colors.




Eerie said:


> Did you EVER consider that most women dye their hair to please themselves, not to get you? Just curious.......


shh eerie bb, don't waste your time, he hates women in a "sexual way." he's never going to consider that women don't only do things for male pleasure. C':


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Whoa hold on there, i doubt the kind of women who dye their hair would enjoy attention from me and the feeling is mutual.
> 
> I don't understand why a woman would dye her hair in order to "please themselves"
> 
> Please elaborate.


You don't understand women doing things to please themselves? I'm obviously not the one who needs to elaborate.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Romascu said:


> I don't understand why women would dye her hair in order to "please themselves"


News Flash: People also choose clothes that they personally like wearing. Mind blowing!


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

timeless said:


> News Flash: People also sometimes choose clothes that they personally like wearing. Mind blowing!


 Yeah , i get that --- i personally love my combat boots--- been wearing them for 3 years every day.

But the hair thing, i don't get--- must be because i like it , its a very special color.

The though of dying it never crossed my mind.

But i think i can get people with brown hair [why they would want to dye it]

Yeah mystery solved :}}

Though i still don't buy it. I think the vast majority dye it and dye it blonde in order to attract males.

If the blonde color wasn't the prettiest for a woman [or thought to be] in western culture, and it was jet black --i think most would have dyed it jet black.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

Another reason why it pisses me off so bad it's because i *earned* my hair color.

All the shit i had to go through as a boy, and these bitches just get it from a bottle and fail at looking like the real thing and are called fucking *redheads*, when in reality they are brunettes and shitty persons.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

timeless said:


> News Flash: People also sometimes choose clothes that they personally like wearing. Mind blowing!


what are you saying? of course women only dress to please men! everything we do revolves around men, silly. and clearly no woman could ever want to change her hair color because she prefers one color over another, or because she wants to appeal to other woman (not that queer women exist, lolololol, women only exist to be frigid slut bitches to men), or because she enjoys changing her appearance, or because our society is sexist as fuck and women are expected to constantly alter themselves to appease men and avoid male anger, or because of anything that doesn't come to down to us wanting to "attract males."

gosh, timeless, I can't believe you're so misguided on this issue. 





Romascu said:


> Another reason why it pisses me off so bad it's because i *earned* my hair color.
> 
> All the shit i had to go through as a boy, and these bitches just get it from a bottle and fail at looking like the real thing and are called fucking *redheads*, when in reality they are brunettes and shitty persons.



oh gosh, that must have been so hard for you to be called a ginger! :C life must be so difficult for you as a straight white male, having to deal with all those "bitches" who dare to change their hair color.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm a natural dirty blonde/light brown.

I dye my hair bright red. Because it makes -me- happy, not because I'm fake and not because I'm a shitty person and NOT to attract men. Think about that for awhile. Mind blowing.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

tuna said:


> oh gosh, that must have been so hard for you to be called a ginger!


As a young boy i went through approximately the same things an albino would in Africa.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I love red heads...A LOT. The love of my life is a red head, and I almost dated too others. I can't get enough of them.

and brunettes are cute too. I've dated a blonde, but I probably would have preferred her to be brunette


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Romascu said:


> As a young boy i went through approximately the same things an albino would in Africa.


So witch-doctors have tried to abduct you and hack up your body to be cannibalized for magical rituals?



Albino Africans live in fear after witch-doctor butchery

Canadian Man Fights African Witchcraft Murders


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Romascu said:


> As a young boy i went through approximately the same things an albino would in Africa.


lmfao do you even know what you're saying? are you trying to pull the ~oh no REVERSE RACISM wahh~ card? are you just really misinformed? do you not understand that you have an overwhelming amount of privilege, and that claiming that being born with red hair is as bad as being born albino in Africa a) is outrageously misinformed and b) is an incredibly privileged thing to say, because "oh no people called me a ginger and made fun of my hair!!" is nowhere close to being comparable to the shit that women, non-whites, and queer people -- groups of people that you have privilege over -- live with on a daily basis?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Wtf ever.
This thread.
This lunatic.

Whoever tried to eat him musta been real desperate.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

tuna said:


> lmfao do you even know what you're saying? are you trying to pull the ~oh no REVERSE RACISM wahh~ card? are you just really misinformed? do you not understand that you have an overwhelming amount of privilege, and that claiming that being born with red hair is as bad as being born albino in Africa a) is outrageously misinformed and b) is an incredibly privileged thing to say, because "oh no people called me a ginger and made fun of my hair!!" is nowhere close to being comparable to the shit that women, non-whites, and queer people -- groups of people that you have privilege over -- live with on a daily basis?


I don't live in a pampering , sugar coated country like you prolly do, i live in a post-communist one.

The city i grew up in is one of the most dangerous in this country , the great cum stain of Europe.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I deleted a buncha posts in this thread, keep it on topic and do not make personal attacks kthx


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Belua 's got nice sexy hair.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

@timeless has adorable hair. Just sayin'


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@Fizz has some stunning flowing locks of gold.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

@Eerie has a beautiful flowing unicorn mane, just so you all know.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@Kr3m1in's hair needs its own makeover show.
What a mess of a mop.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah,mine was just deleted.It's bullshit,and it's unfair that you all complain and take offense at his reaction,_after_ you've pushed him toward it.

the shit isn't right,and were it to happen to any one of you, you'd likely bitch and cry about it.

@timeless,why dont you delete _all_ of the posts? including those in which he was ridiculed?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@tuna has a female goatee..pretty damn unique;P


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

tuna said:


> @Eerie has a beautiful flowing unicorn mane, just so you all know.


I whip my hair back and fourth I whip my hair back and fourth!!


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Eerie said:


> I whip my hair back and fourth I whip my hair back and fourth!!


and fifth!


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Yeah,mine was just deleted.It's bullshit,and it's unfair that you all complain and take offense at his reaction,_after_ you've pushed him toward it.
> 
> the shit isn't right,and were it to happen to any one of you, you'd likely bitch and cry about it.
> 
> @_timeless_ ,why dont you delete _all_ of the posts? including those in which he was ridiculed?


The posts on both sides were deleted. As for the warning, there's no rule against making someone feel bad. But there are rules against posting troll comments about other posters being raped. If you have further concerns about this then you can PM me.

Now, _seriously_, *everyone* quit it. This thread needs to get back on topic. If it continues to just be endless bickering and personal attacks then it's going to get locked. srlsy calm down doods


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I dyed my hair red a few months ago, and when I came home for the summer, had this conversation with my mom...

Mom: Your hair color looks good.
Me: Oh, thanks! It used to be a lot redder, but it's faded.
Mom: I know. I didn't like it. It made you look like a tart.
Me: A...what?
Mom: Oh, sorry. That's british for prostitute.

...

WHATEVA, WHATEVA, I DO WHAT I WANT


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

for guys:
sexiest: blonde
most beautiful: black


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> I dyed my hair red a few months ago, and when I came home for the summer, had this conversation with my mom...
> 
> Mom: Your hair color looks good.
> Me: Oh, thanks! It used to be a lot redder, but it's faded.
> ...


My grandmother tells me the exact same thing every time I redye my hair really red, lulz


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Why would a woman dying her head red make her look like a prostitute? None of the redheaded women I know look like prostitutes.


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

I like red and black (more than the more middle ground browns).


----------



## DinoFFS (Jul 4, 2010)

Red-heads for the win.
Though it would seem I am mostly into girls who color their hair red. No idea why.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

I've only read a few pages, but the results don't seem right to me. Red hair on women probably rates higher than red hair on men, but still it likely comes in last among the general population. Maybe people are conflating red hair with the stereotypical red-head's body. Personally, I think the shade of red is key. Tawney Kitaen's usual shade of red being good. Blonde type also matters. Who the heck likes white-blonde? And bottle-blonde can look terrible. Very dark brown I personally don't like. But I think hair style and thickness matter more than hair color.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

wisdom said:


> I've only read a few pages, but the results don't seem right to me. Red hair on women probably rates higher than red hair on men, but still it likely comes in last among the general population. Maybe people are conflating red hair with the stereotypical red-head's body. Personally, I think the shade of red is key. Tawney Kitaen's usual shade of red being good. Blonde type also matters. *Who the heck likes white-blonde?* And bottle-blonde can look terrible. Very dark brown I personally don't like. But I think hair style and thickness matter more than hair color.



ME!!!

(*NATURAL*) White blonde is awesome but so rare.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

wisdom said:


> I've only read a few pages, but the results don't seem right to me. Red hair on women probably rates higher than red hair on men, but still it likely comes in last among the general population. Maybe people are conflating red hair with the stereotypical red-head's body. Personally, I think the shade of red is key. Tawney Kitaen's usual shade of red being good. Blonde type also matters. Who the heck likes white-blonde? And bottle-blonde can look terrible. Very dark brown I personally don't like. But I think hair style and thickness matter more than hair color.


It's just the personal preference of members of the forum.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Fizz said:


> A reply that didn't really specify what you're intending to convey.
> 
> Is it "Really hair colour" as in, "More than hair colour" or like, "Really, hair colour? I'm flabbergasted as to why this is even a thread in the Sex & Relationships section. Hair colour is not vital to a lasting relationship or a good sex life. I find it preposterous that this has lasted 16 pages by now. POPPYCOCK!"


Whats wrong with a good dose of shallowness from time to time? If I thought deep and heavy thoughts all the time my head would explode.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

Brown hair on men, and black hair on women.
I've never been with a woman, but everyone I have been attracted to has had black hair.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Moon Pix said:


> Whats wrong with a good dose of shallowness from time to time? If I thought deep and heavy thoughts all the time my head would explode.


I was asking that poster what she was intending to convey, not my personal opinion of the thread. I already answered that I do in fact have a preference, I won't pretend I'm unbiased when it comes to hair.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

If it looks like it's from Scotland/Ireland, I like it. Mousey brown, brown with a reddish tint, fiery red.... They drive me wild and aren't as common as I'd like. I had a blonde girlfriend for 6 years and came to like her hair, but only hers. I've never preferred blondes.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

Darker hair. Oh yeah.


----------



## vanna.phylaxis (Jun 6, 2011)

Brown-eyed blondes appeal to me, male or female.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

broken.apparatus said:


> Brown-eyed blondes appeal to me, male or female.


Does that ever naturally occur? Brown eyes and brown hair are both dominant genes.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Ginger.










/thread.


----------



## vanna.phylaxis (Jun 6, 2011)

William I am said:


> Does that ever naturally occur? Brown eyes and brown hair are both dominant genes.


 Yes. I've known brown-eyed blondes, blonde eyelashes against brown eyes is beautiful.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I actually like black hair. I do not know why.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

broken.apparatus said:


> Yes. I've known brown-eyed blondes, blonde eyelashes against brown eyes is beautiful.


Oh, cool. Where? I've never seen that naturally happen in California. Or was it a specific nationality?


----------



## vanna.phylaxis (Jun 6, 2011)

(@William I am) In the second grade a girl in my class had beautiful very fair blonde hair, long blonde eye lashes and round chocolate brown eyes. Then I went to school with her again freshman year. She was very beautiful. I'd imagine it's European ancestry.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

@broken.apparatus OHhhhhh. Now that you mention it like that, I think there was a german exchange student who had blonde hair and light brown eyes at my high school for a year.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

I tend to go after girls with dyed hair. Green, Aqua, Pink, Lavender, etc


----------



## SilverMoon (May 31, 2011)

i love long dark brown hair on men  mmmhmm lol


----------



## LeighF1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't really think I can give a definative answer for my preference in hair colour. I think certain face types suit different hair colours. Some people would look daft with blonde hair if they are naturally endowed with a darker skin tone, and vice versa. Red hair is the most unique so I attribute attraction to it being caused by its rarity and the air of mystique that comes with it. =] 

I've liked girls with blonde hair, brown/black and red hair. Attraction is apparently quite famillial though and we tend to go with people who subconsciously resemble ourselves, parents, siblings, etc! My natural look would probably be the pasty white skinned blonde like myself! Hehehe! ^_^

Not that it would have any bearing whatsoever on who I want to get to know!


----------



## cheyenna (Jan 23, 2011)

Red hair on women, when it's natural, I love that. On men I tend to prefer blonde hair. I don't know why I like either one, but it's a subconcious attraction. It might be because everyone in my family has dark hair.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I clicked every option for men. Hair color doesn't matter. Any hair color can be physically attractive. Mmm, men.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

hmwith said:


> Mmm, men.


bahaha Cx indeed.


----------



## 69waystolove (Jun 5, 2011)

brunettes and redhead...


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

Brunette, although I prefer a mix of some sort.

Redhead? I'll pass.


----------



## thestrangewarrior (May 5, 2010)

Red heads and brunettes all the way. No question. Other hair colors are cool too, but I listed those as the best.


----------



## Finurlig (Jun 14, 2011)

I love dark brown hair... which is a contrast to my own blonde.. I just think a dark haircolour is delicious


----------



## fantasista (Feb 8, 2010)

Um. Bumping an old thread, but the combination of red hair and dark brown eyes is my favourite, not that it would really matter in a relationship...


----------



## YourVeryFlesh (Aug 31, 2011)

I could never be attracted to a man with red (i.e. orange) hair and it's simply because half of my family have red hair and it feels too incestuous, if that makes sense at all.


----------



## ahmir (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know why but I am really attracted with brunette women, there is something into them that i just couldn't resist to be attracted.


----------



## gurlygurl (Aug 19, 2011)

I see you all dissing the blondes. =P 

I'm a tri-colored blonde. . . [and yeah, I know that sounds weird, but let me explain. ] 

It really depends on how much sun I'm getting as to what shade of blonde that I have, and what color of clothes that I'm wearing. I have guys ask me all the time if I just died my hair, because it's always changing color. . . lol. 

Sometimes my hair is almost brunette, sometimes, a strawberry blonde, sometimes a golden blonde, [my fav]. . . but I've gotten a lot of comments from guys that say: I'm normally not into blondes, but blonde looks good on you. I think a lot of it is that it is natural. . . I find that guys are more into natural hair colors. The sad thing is, that even though it's all natural guys think that I dye my hair all the time. It's kind of bad. =P They think I have a wild streak and I'm doing NOTHING but washing my hair. . . weird. 

Have people found that that is the case with blonde hair? Or am I just. . . lucky?  

I know that happens a lot with gray/blue eyes. . . which I LOVE btw. . . 


And yeah, dark brown hair and blue eyes is kind of my ideal look for a guy. But it really doesn't matter. . . I find myself going out with even the type of hair color I like least, red heads. lol. . . I know, weird right? Guys love red heads. . . and I just, don't see the attraction. . .  =P 

But yeah, hair color, as nice as it is. . . I really don't care that much about it.


----------



## HappyHours (Sep 16, 2011)

i love Blonde women a lot, especially scandinavian blondes and I also like women with really dark hair and light tans


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a difficult question for me to answer, since most non-european people are limited to naturally dark-coloured hair (yes I know there are exceptions).


----------



## NotedBook300 (Sep 24, 2011)

Jet black. Not Gothic, though, because I'm a scaredy cat.


----------



## Sup3rSloth (Aug 15, 2011)

I find girls with fake bright colours, like blue, pink, purple, etc really attractive.

I think it may just be the novelty though, and once in a relationship, I would feel more comfortable with someone with more of a.. 'normal' hair colour.


----------



## moonlight_echo (May 15, 2011)

Red hair for women, dark hair for males.

Although, it's personality that I'm most attracted to, and hair is something I don't care all that much about compared to other things.


----------



## OwLY (Jun 12, 2011)

I _tend _to find brunettes more attractive, but when it boils down to it the most attractive color will always be whatever her natural color is, whatever that may be.


----------

